# Typhonium (Sauromatum) venosum



## maga_graz (7. Okt. 2012)

Hi!
Kennst sich jemand von Euch mit der Kultur dieses Aronstabes aus?

Meins hab ich seit letztem Frühling, es hat auf der Fensterbank geblüht (und gestunken), danach ist die Knolle auf meinem Teichgrundstück vergraben worden. Erst lang nix, dann zwei riesige Blätter... 

Inzwischen hat die Pflanze eingezogen und ich muss wohl ans Überwintern denken. 
Hat jemand dazu Tipps? Kühl und trocken solls wohl sein... geht da wie bei den Pleionen der Kühlschrank? Und was müsste ich machen, dass die Pflanze erst blüht, wenn sie wieder ausgepflanzt ist ... auf der Fensterbank ist sie ja sehr dekorativ, aber draußen würd sie mir doch besser gefallen...


----------



## Kuni99 (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Typhonium (Sauromatum) venosum*

Hallo,

ich lasse die Knollen in einem ungeheizten Zimmer liegen. Sie treiben im April wieder aus. Im Mai, kurz bevor die Blütenstände sich öffnen, pflanze ich sie aus.

Erheblich besser als die Stammform ist 'Indian Giant', der mehrere Kilo schwere Knollen bekommt.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Typhonium (Sauromatum) venosum*



maga_graz schrieb:


> Hi!
> Kennst sich jemand von Euch mit der Kultur dieses Aronstabes aus?
> 
> hat auf der Fensterbank geblüht (und gestunken)



Hi Martin,

Sauromatum venosum stinkt doch nicht. Bei der Beschreibung im Baldur-Katalog steht immer "herrlich duftend" (aber wenn man ne Fliege ist stimmts ja auch:__ nase)

In den Kühlschrank würde ich die Knollen nicht packen. Meine liegen im Winter immer nackig im Keller oder Flur rum. Beim ausgraben vorsichtig sein, die Knollen werden sicherlich einige Brutknollen tragen - die übersieht man leicht wenn Erde an den großen hängt und wenn man diese abwischt/abbröselt fallen sie ganz leicht ab

Die Tage muß ich auch mal meine div. Arisaema (flavum, ciliatum, franchetianum, fargesii, candidissimum) die Sauromtum, Amorphophallus  konjac und bulbiferum austopfen und die ganzen mediteranen Arumsämlinge (hygrophilum, apulum, pictum ssp.. sagittilfolium, pictum ssp. pictum, cyprineium, die Helicodicerus muscivorus und die Dracunculus canariensis in den Keller verfrachten damit sie überwintern, bzw. wieder neu treiben können

MfG Frank


----------



## maga_graz (8. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Typhonium (Sauromatum) venosum*

Danke!


> Sauromatum venosum stinkt doch nicht.


Stimmt, manche meiner Bulbos sind noch elender... 
Bin nur froh, dass nix davon so raumfüllend ist wie meine große Stanhopea... drei Tage noch 

Dann wars bei meinem wohl die Wärme, dass die Blüte so früh ausgetrieben hat. Heuer also kühler überwintern.

Bin ja schon neugierig, was ich da so ausbuddeln werde...


----------



## maga_graz (14. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Typhonium (Sauromatum) venosum*

Der Vollständigkeit halber das Resultat meiner Grabungstätigkeiten... 

 

Ist glaub ich deutlich größer als beim Vergraben...


----------

